# PKOLA spanish invasion!



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

about 75%of all the spaniards i caught was over 4lbs! caught my limit in 2hours.. the fish ate ani thing that hit the water to pompano jigs to belly strips my biggest was [email protected]" caught that of a fresh dead cig!








THERES MY 6LBr


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice catch..that's one big Spanish


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Was this sound or gulf side?


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Gulfpier


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Way to wait a week to report last weeks catch...LOL


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

damn dylan! y u gotta ruin the fun!! Ey my bad about that day for goin home.. i took too much pills!


----------

